# Hi, just diagnosed with type 1



## grainger (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all,
I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes on Wednesday, so definitely a newbie to this and still completely overwhelmed and slightly scared. Figured now was a good time to maybe speak to some other people who've been through this and are happy (hopefully!) and living with diabetes...
So erm hi, I'm Hannah, 29 years old and have only just begun to learn what will change in my life...
Any thoughts, advice etc just friendliness much appreciated


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Hannah, welcome to the forum  Try not to worry too much, things will start to make sense before too long. How were you diagnosed and what insulin are you on? I would highly recommend getting hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas, also known as the 'Type 1 bible'. Really well written and explains virtually everything to do with living with Type 1 diabetes. You'll also find lots of friendly, helpful people here who will be happy to answer any questions you may have - no question is regarded as 'silly', so if it is bothering or confusing you, then please ask!

Have a look in the Useful links thread for links to lots more information, but take things at your own pace and try not to become overwhelmed by everything. You might have to do a bit more forward planning now you have diabetes, but there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to do anything you wanted to do before you were diagnosed! I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## slipper (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Hannah, I'm a Type 2 newbie, and I feel sure you will find the forum a friendly and helpful place, and just the job to calm the fears and worries we have when first diagnosed.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Hannah


----------



## Steff (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Hannah and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## grainger (Nov 4, 2011)

hi 
I went to the doctor on the Tuesday because my eye sight has gone blurry and i was drinking about 3 times more than normal, i only went it because it seemed strange and from there i was diagnosed then sent to hospital! I'm on Novomix 30 twice a day (morning and night) - was started on this purely because my blood glucose level was 24.2 when i got to hospital. 
It's been explained that it's quite a regimented dose at the moment and they'll change it in time to something that allows more flexibility but at the moment I'm just getting used to injecting.
Thanks for the book recommendation, I will definitely take a look and thanks for such a welcoming message. I didn't know what to write to introduce myself.


----------



## grainger (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks everyone for welcoming messages


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 4, 2011)

grainger2b said:


> Hi all,
> I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes on Wednesday, so definitely a newbie to this and still completely overwhelmed and slightly scared. Figured now was a good time to maybe speak to some other people who've been through this and are happy (hopefully!) and living with diabetes...
> So erm hi, I'm Hannah, 29 years old and have only just begun to learn what will change in my life...
> Any thoughts, advice etc just friendliness much appreciated



welcome grainger Its a big shock isn't it but, in time it will get a bit easier.  There are some other newbies and some oldies with the big D, and i'm sure you will get lots of help, advice and support.  Take care with very best wishes sheena


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

Quite a whirlwind introduction then, I imagine! Novomix is quite a rigid regime as you have to 'eat to the insulin' meaning that you will need to eat at certain times as the quick acting portion of the insulin 'peaks'. They will probably eventually put you on a regine known as MDI (Multiple Daily Injections), also known a basal/bolus, which is a combination of one or two injections of a slow acting insulin and then an injection of fast acting insulin with each meal (so you will only need to inject when you want to  eat, making it more flexible


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Hannah. Welcome to the club 

I suppose you could say we're more consigned to living with diabetes than happy but we're generally quite a contented bunch 

Hope to chat more over the coming weeks and months. 

Rob


----------



## dmarshall (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi , Yes it is a big shock being told you have T1.  I was the same getting on with life having a great time then Bang at the age of 44 got ill and was told you have T1 , at first my world fell in , but you do I promise get use to it very qiuckly and you will soon control it , instead of it controling you , please try to hit it head on and dont let it drag you down , your still you and can still be yourself just need to adjust with a friend for life now T1 , and your little meter etc , you may even start calling your meter a name , i call mine billy LOL . just makes dealing with T1 a bit better etc


----------



## am64 (Nov 4, 2011)

just a quick hello from me too x


----------



## grainger (Nov 4, 2011)

thank you all for such great words of encouragement. I know I musn't let this get me down, I'm hoping once the shock has gone I'll feel more confident that I can be in control at some point. 
Love the idea of giving my meter a name just to make things seem a little easier - thanks for the idea dmarshall. 
I do have a quick question... 
My eyesight is still poor and I've been told it could be up to 3 months before my eye sight returns to the best it will be. But I've also been told i need to inform the DVLA of my diabetes.. I'm not driving at the moment as I don't feel it would be safe but I also don't know how to handle this, I'm worried they'll take my legal right to drive away and i don't know how it all works. My eye sight is bad at the moment but in three months i can see an optician etc. and ensure i have the right prescriptions etc if necessary (I don't wear glasses at the moment). Does anyone know how this works?


----------



## dmarshall (Nov 4, 2011)

My eyes took a few weeks to get right ( like you did not wear glasses ) but you will find they will get better now your on insulin ,and if you get good control they should get better very soon ,


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

grainger2b said:


> ...
> My eyesight is still poor and I've been told it could be up to 3 months before my eye sight returns to the best it will be. But I've also been told i need to inform the DVLA of my diabetes.. I'm not driving at the moment as I don't feel it would be safe but I also don't know how to handle this, I'm worried they'll take my legal right to drive away and i don't know how it all works. My eye sight is bad at the moment but in three months i can see an optician etc. and ensure i have the right prescriptions etc if necessary (I don't wear glasses at the moment). Does anyone know how this works?



My eyesight took about 6 weeks to return to normal. I only wear glasses for reading and I was fine once my blood sugar levels had stabilised at more normal levels, so it's unlikely you will need glasses once you have recovered 

As far as driving goes, you need to inform the DVLA of your diagnosis (and your insurance company). I believe you are then issued with a 3 year license (I don't drive). See the following page:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Living_with_diabetes/Driving/Informing_the_DVLA/


----------



## dmarshall (Nov 4, 2011)

on the driving side , when you let them know they will write to your doctor and most likely will put you on a 3 year medical lience and will renew it free of charge every 3 years if you have no problems etc , you will find you will only be able to drive cars , as they stop you driving vans etc ,


----------



## dmarshall (Nov 4, 2011)

Come on then , what are you going to call your meter lol , 

and thats the way hit T1 head on


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome! (but sorry you had to join)

Try not to get too bogged down by tales of complications - there has never been a better time in history to have D and once you are moved to MDI it's quite possible to live a (relatively) normal life. 

Just take small steps. It's a marathon not a sprint


----------



## margie (Nov 4, 2011)

The forms you will need to complete are available here

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/MedicalRulesForDrivers/MedicalA-Z/DG_185427

They will look at your details and then make a decision. You do need to tell your Insurance Company as it is looked on as a material fact.

I hope that your eye-sight settles for you quickly.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Hannah

Welcome to the club no-one wanted to join!

Don't tell your insurers yet .... reason being a) you must NOT drive until your eyes start making sense again - took me nearer 8 weeks so it's kinda immaterial until you are ready again, cos you can't have an accident in that case and it won't affect the 'fire & theft' bit meanwhile anyway and b) because if they ask you anything at all, it will be 'What have the DVLA said?' which you can't answer, until they say something ..... and then when you say 'They've given me a 3 year licence' insurers will say 'That's alright then, we don't need to know!'  LOL  Mad, isn't it!

I was DX at age 22.  Here I am, 39+ years later and my only side effect is 'Diabetic changes' at the back of my eyes.  That's just changes which don't affect anything, like you know, Oh dear, I've broken a nail .....  "Pumper Sue" on the forum is 46 years in and I don't believe she has even that.

Don't for God's sake be frightened of complications.  Take your diabetes seriously of course.  Learn everything you can about the Bogey Man, confront him face to face, and make sure he knows you won't let him beat you - and then he can't scare you.  

There are far far far worse things that any of us could have.

Plus of course - you meet such lovely people in this club of ours!


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Hannah  x


----------



## margie (Nov 5, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Don't tell your insurers yet .... reason being a) you must NOT drive until your eyes start making sense again - took me nearer 8 weeks so it's kinda immaterial until you are ready again, cos you can't have an accident in that case and it won't affect the 'fire & theft' bit meanwhile anyway and b) because if they ask you anything at all, it will be 'What have the DVLA said?' which you can't answer, until they say something ..... and then when you say 'They've given me a 3 year licence' insurers will say 'That's alright then, we don't need to know!'  LOL  Mad, isn't it!!



I understand what you are saying here but the insurance company may not see it the same way. 

I can't remember what I did - but the approach I would take is to write to the DVLA to inform them, then call the Insurance company - to say I had just been diagnosed, and have just sent my details to the DVLA. Then I would say that I would call them again when I knew what the DVLA's decision was.


----------



## chris m (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Hannah,
I think the main thing to remember is that you are not alone.  Places like this are a great reminder of that. I would say that getting a good relationship with your doctor / nurse specialist is very important so that you can feel comfortable about asking any questions (even if you think they are daft!).  They will have heard just about every worry about diabetes there is.  I think informing as many friends and family members about your diabetes is good too, the more they know about it, the more they can empathise with what you are going through.  
I have been type 1 since i was 7 (im now 36) and i have to say that it has been quite a positive influence on my life, its kept me focused and made me behave myself through my teens!
Keep smiling. 
Chris


----------



## grainger (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi again all, 

Thanks for amazing words of encouragement. I'm having a less scary day today which is helping and my amazing fiance took me to get some pampering in the form of a haircut and relaxing afternoon with movies so i'm feeling more normal! 
Thanks for advice on DVLA - I will fill the forms and go from there. One step at a time I guess.
dmarshall - I think i'll call her polly (she's purple)!

Have to say, i'm think i'm lucky in my nurse specialist, she called this morning (I know she doesn't work Saturdays) just to check how i'm doing and make sure i'm doing OK with the insulin injections etc - felt reassuring that she cares and is clearly looking out for me already.

Anyway, I won't ramble on and on again today - just wanted to say thanks for so many great messages, sorry i haven't had time to respond to everyone in person yet and no doubt I will bug you all again and again with random daft questions so sorry in advance!

Hope you all enjoy the fireworks tonight!


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Hannah and a belated welcome to the forums. It's good to see you've had some excellent advice already. It is all a bit daunting to start with, but you will get there if you take it one step at a time. Don't expect to get everything right at once. 

Well done to your Fiance too! A bit of pampering is just what you need. He sounds like a 'keeper' so hang on to him! XXXXX


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello Hannah,it will get easier..x


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2011)

wellcome to the forum they are a great bunch of people here full of support always read to answer any questions you may have. I have learnt more from this forum than anywhere else. Take care
gail


----------



## dmarshall (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi H ,

Polly what a great name ,


----------

